

Opera joins in Jobs v Flash argument - mogston
http://www.techradar.com/news/internet/opera-joins-in-jobs-v-flash-argument-687597

======
ams6110
_"Today's internet content is dependant on Flash," said Grønvold. "If you
remove Flash you do not have today's internet."_

That may be for some folks I guess. I run Safari with all plugins disabled and
I'm able to do anything I want to do on the internet. To me, Flash is
irrelevant.

~~~
s-phi-nl
I've been using Firefox with Flash disabled for the last couple of days
because of the obnoxious flash adds on m-w.com. I keep being surprised by how
widely Flash is used.

------
alanh
> "Because eventually we will have the canvas [of the web] in good quality and
> we'll have the toolsets to use that canvas in the quality but in the
> foreseeable future, 18 months or so, Flash is not going away and it is
> critical."

What? Canvas of the web? Use it in the quality? Is this regarding <canvas>?

------
tlrobinson
"Opera's growing influence in browsers has been illustrated by the huge take-
up of the Opera browser for iPhone"

Really? I don't know a single person who has switched to Opera on iPhone.

~~~
mogston
I tried Opera on the iPhone last night...seriously disappointing. I used to
love Opera on my little Blackberry Pearl, but it's soooo slow on the iPhone.
Interface is odd also.

~~~
enomar
I had the same experience with their Android version. Tried it, but I don't
see a reason to use it over the default browser (and yeah, the interface is a
little odd).

~~~
studer
It's perfect if you find yourself having to access an heavy site on a low
bandwidth (or just spotty) connection. Using it on WiFi is pretty pointless.

------
CoryMathews
Title is misleading.

Opera is not joining jobs and banning Flash. Opera is still supporting Flash.

They just said they they agreed that it is not the future and that canvas
would replace it on the web.

~~~
jm4
The title does not say or imply that they are joining _Jobs_. It says they are
joining the _argument_.

------
apphacker
Seems like a sane sentiment, although I personally think flash still has a
place. I don't imagine that five years from now we'll be looking at flash as a
relic.

~~~
pyre
People seem so focused on Flash in relation to games and video online, but
they all fail to take into account the ability of Flash to access things like
your webcam and microphone. So far as I know, these are _not_ capabilities
that are going to be part of HTML5.

~~~
rimantas
I have more trust allowing Skype access my webcam and mic. How often are these
capabilities of Flash used (besides chatroulette)?

~~~
pavlov
Yes, how often are these capabilities used (besides one of the most phenomenal
web applications in recent years, but these parentheses let me pretend that
nobody cares about something like that)?

~~~
crystalis
Gosh, who would've thought that I could install plugins when web applications
needed access to bits I don't normally want them to have access to?

<http://cyri.systemrequirementslab.com/CYRI/>

------
orblivion
"Dependant"?

